# How many days per week (on average) do you spend without any physical human contact?



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

How many days per week (on average) do you spend without any physical human contact? (ie; not 'seeing or talking to' another human being in the flesh.)


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Not seeing, or not talking to? It's a rare day when I don't glance out a window and happen to catch a glimpse of someone in the parking lot. And I'll walk by random strangers on the street or in the store at least a couple days a week. As for talking to, I probably speak one day a week and don't the other six.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

In terme of talking to people very very few hours a week :rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kind of hard to tell. At most, one - Saturday. I said ZERO, though. My brother works, unless I leave the house to shop or eat :lol. I would guess I have physical contact even then.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Every day I have contact with somebody. I go to school on the weekdays, and I live with my parents, so it's a bit hard to avoid them both on the weekdays and the weekends.


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

Well I live with me parents so never. That's one thing I am thankful for. I wouldn't be able to cope living by mesen.


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

1-2 days - the days I don't work. As for talking to people, I usually go days without saying a single word to anyone.


----------



## penguin runner (Apr 28, 2010)

I spend a lot of time alone in my room working. It's one of the benefits/downfalls of working with computers. I get to spend most days at home on the computer, but then again it means I can spend most of my time working at home on the computer which isn't what I want to do. Usually I can get by with 1 day a week for groceries... but I'd much rather be interacting with real people 4 or 5 days a week. That's why i'm giving up on my computing career. 
Talking online has gotten me by so far. Don't think it can last forever though.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I see or talk to my father every day of the week (usually). As he is human (or so he tells me at least), that would be a 'zero' for me.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

Never go without, I don't think I could take living without contact for too long. >.<


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I work 40 hours per week so I am surrounded by people. Also, I do see my parent's esp my father on the weekend. When my parent's weren't living up here I wouldn't see anyone during the weekend unless I drove 26 miles to town which didn't happen very often. I usually got all my supplies on my way home from work when I lived out in the sticks.


----------



## daniel1989 (Feb 14, 2011)

I have to talk to people everyday, the annoying ****ing *******s....


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

if it wasnt for family......................probably 7


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm a conjoined twin so it's basically impossible for me. Sometimes he just gets on my nerves soooooo ****ing much! Gotta go now, he's waking up...


----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)

Since I live with my parents I rarely get to spend the day at home completely by myself. When I lived alone probably 3 days, then I'd have to go out to buy groceries. I don't know if that counts though.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

As of recently 5 days a week. I only go to my research class two days a week. Most of the other times I stay locked in my house doing what I'm doing. I'm assuming family doesn't count. I only interact with them like...twice a day despite being in the same house.


----------



## CK1708 (Mar 30, 2011)

It depends on what day of the week or month it is, normally its only for a couple of hours, but last week it was for 4 days without human contact


----------



## Tess4u (Feb 6, 2011)

It's usually 4 days even though I live with my family I didn't include them in it, this counts for anyone else not in my house. If it wasn't for school 2 days of the week and work on 1, I probably wouldn't even leave my house, that and the fact that my dad drives me


----------



## mooseick (Aug 11, 2010)

school and family makes it kinda hard not to see anybody. 

as far as talking? i think for the last 10 years i've pretty much lucky if ive said 1,000 words outside of my family.


----------



## dave twothree (Sep 26, 2010)

2 if you don't count online or phone interaction.


----------



## contranigma (Jun 24, 2009)

I answered 0, but if you mean actual physically touching (romantically), then 7.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Ah, crap. I put four because I quit my job and have been on my computer messing around for the last couple of weeks and my dad is driving over the road. But I usually see someone everyday.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

I voted 5. That's probably about it on average. I didn't include grocery shopping etc. Most days I don't even leave the house.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

0.


----------



## i1suck2at3storytelling (May 7, 2011)

Whoops, I misvoted. I thought physical contact meant like with touch.
If seeing and talking is a categorized within the physical contact category, then I would have to change my vote to 0 days a week. I'm in college, so it's impossible to not see someone if you just walk outside.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

mm, a week, as recentl y I leave the house once a week,, but my last real http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f26/when-was-ur-last-conversation-117612/


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm married, my husband is pretty much my only human contact. He's in college and I'm unemployed so it's usually whenever he's in class, so about five hours a day five days a week. So about 25 hours.

Oops misvoted... it was days... not hours... lol... so if I count hours it would be the equivalent of one day, but if that's not how it's counted, 0.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero, I live with others so I always have someone to talk to daily.


----------



## jumakitty (Aug 10, 2012)

Far too much time, though it varies. I'm often shut in my room with the door locked, only sneaking downstairs when I know the coast is clear. I honestly think lack of human contact is perpetuating my SA because I get this huge level of comfortableness being alone... Then suddenly when I see people I have no clue what to do and panic.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Zero because I live with family members. But not including them, it'll be 7 in most cases.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

None. Because even if I have no outside contact, I usually speak to my mother on a daily basis~ wouldn't have it any other way either :3


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

7


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

There is usually one day a week where I don't go out at all. No shopping and no school. I avoid my roommate so I won't count him.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

0, I work 5 days a week and go to the gym on both days off.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

oops, I voted wrong, it would be zero, because I work 5 days a week and I see my friends and fsmaily on the weekend.


----------



## Joe H (Jul 30, 2011)

Not a problem yet as i go to school and live with my family.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Everyday, but its just my family.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath (Mar 21, 2009)

0. I see and talk to at least one person every day, albeit very little. I'm still a hardcore introvert.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

weeks and weeks...

...into years... (after high-school ended...)


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

0, unfortunately =/


----------

